# AHB Wiki: Dry Hopping



## peas_and_corn

This is the discussion topic for article: Dry Hopping


----------



## peas_and_corn

I remember actually writing something for this article...


----------



## Stuster

As it stands, it seems a fairly short article, PnC. :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn

Yeah, I think someone blanked it <_<


----------



## shamus

is there a way to get it back? I want to read it


----------



## gnewell

shamus said:


> is there a way to get it back? I want to read it


Yes please.


----------



## tangent

the revision is there


----------



## shamus

where?


----------



## tangent

try now

edit - could still be distilled into 1 sentence - adding dry hops to beer.


----------



## shamus

Here's a question:
What's the best for dry hopping? plugs, pellets or flowers?


----------



## peas_and_corn

I tend to use pellets, but that's mainly because there is more variety in pellets than plugs or flowers


----------



## shamus

how much do you usually dry hop with? 15g???? or does it depend on the hops?


----------



## apd

I've always been told 1g/L.

At least, that's a good amount to start with. If you want more or less oompf, you can experiment from there.


----------



## peas_and_corn

1g/L is the rule of thumb, but it's not hard and fast- however, you would find that if you get lower, the difference isn't noticeable. Most people experiment by going up.


----------



## Disco_tezz

At What temp can you/do you dry hop?

Does it make a difference?


----------



## Ross

Disco_tezz said:


> At What temp can you/do you dry hop?
> 
> Does it make a difference?



Not a great deal if any - I add at ferment temp for a few days & then chill down to 1c before kegging.


cheers Ross


----------



## rude

I have to ask sorry never dried hopped before do you rack off to secondary to dry hop & how do you hang the bag of hops in there


----------



## Murdoch

If you were going to dry hop in the fermenter when is the best time to add it ?


----------



## WarmBeer

Murdoch said:


> If you were going to dry hop in the fermenter when is the best time to add it ?


_Best_ time is apparently just as the krausen is starting to recede. This is because active fermentation is still occuring, so any CO2 layer disturbed by the addition of the dry hops should be replaced, but the majority of the "scrubbing" of flavour/aroma compounds from the hops will have completed.

Saying that, I just chuck mine in on day 4 of ferment, basically cause near enough is good enough for me, and I can't be bothered watching my krausen too often.


----------



## cdbrown

I normally add after 3 or 4 days. Just chuck the pellets in for a nice fresh hop flavour


----------



## unwrittenlaw

cdbrown said:


> I normally add after 3 or 4 days. Just chuck the pellets in for a nice fresh hop flavour



I have put a brew down yesterday, my 8th attempt in roughly 8 months of brewing.

coopers real ale, 
1kg BE2 + 200g coopers brew sugar, 
100g crystal malt (steeped 20min), 
~10g cascade (steeped 15min)
~10g Sauvin (steeped 15min) 
US 05 Yeast pitched at 28deg

I did not add the full 10g sachet of yeast, probably about 8grams of it.

Its fermenting away at 22-24deg.

I have a 12g bag of Sauvin finishing hops I am looking to add in another 2-3 days.

Would it be a good idea to add the rest (a couple of grams) of the yeast as well?


----------



## manticle

No.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Hey hey

At the moment I'm fermenting an English IPA and have dry hopped it now for 8 days. Im using fuggles as my hop of choice and was just wondering would it be better to bottle today or maybe push it out till Saturday which would bring it to a 10 day dry hop.

I know the minium for dry hopping is about 5 days but what is the maxium? It surely would be different for different styles and hops. 

Cheers

Midnight Brew


----------



## Yob

I have a question.. not really 'dry hopping' as such but I guess bit kind of fits with flavour aroma... anywhose..

is there any reason I cant/shouldnt add some hope tea when I rack to bulk prime? 

using big old coffee plunger of course so sediment shouldnt be an issue. 

the brew has had amarillo and cascade dry hopped after high krausen.. didnt get as much as I would have liked from FG tastings (1046-1010)

just wondering if it add anything nice or just grass?

havnt ever read why not I dont think.

Cheers all

Yob


----------



## punkin

A question as to the steps in dry hopping. I have searched here and google but have no luck with my questions.

I have a bag of curtain material with a drawstring about the size of an A4 sheet of paper and intend to use it to dry hop a 66l batch with 125 gms of hops.

Do i soak the bag in steriliser or boil it or something?

To those using pellets, some things say to add a weight to get the bag to sink, and other references say that the pellets will sink on their own. What is the best way?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kieren

punkin said:


> A question as to the steps in dry hopping. I have searched here and google but have no luck with my questions.
> 
> I have a bag of curtain material with a drawstring about the size of an A4 sheet of paper and intend to use it to dry hop a 66l batch with 125 gms of hops.
> 
> Do i soak the bag in steriliser or boil it or something?
> 
> To those using pellets, some things say to add a weight to get the bag to sink, and other references say that the pellets will sink on their own. What is the best way?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



I will boil the bag and a weight (marble or SS fitting) for 10-15 min.

Loose pellets will eventually drop to the bottom after 7-10 days. Whole hops tend to float so I will generally use a bag and weight for these.


----------



## punkin

Thanks, Kieren


----------



## Ross

Punkin,

No need to put the hops in a bag, pour them in loose for maximum value.

cheers Ross


----------



## punkin

Only thing is that i don't usually secondary, Ross. i keg straight from the fermenter after adding gelatine a couple days before.

Will this still be ok?

She'll be cranky if she's made a bag for me for no reason <_<


----------



## felten

If you can CC the primary before transferring it will help the hop matter to settle out.

ps. If you are boiling a bag and marble, don't add a cold marble to boiling water...


----------



## punkin

felten said:


> If you can CC the primary before transferring it will help the hop matter to settle out.
> 
> ps. If you are boiling a bag and marble, don't add a cold marble to boiling water...




Stainless bolt went in.

I can't cold crash except to turn the heat off. it's a 66l ferment, and i'm not strong enough to move it.


----------



## Hatchy

I don't reckon there's any harm using a bag as long as it's boiled. If not using it was likely to get me in trouble I'd use it. Definitely use it if you use flowers at some stage unless you want to siphon into bottles. Speaking from personal experience it's no fun.


----------



## eclessia

So there is no problem just cracking the fermenter and throwing them in? No need to worry about oxidization etc.?

Is it necessary to put them in a muslin or will they settle with sediment anyway?


----------



## Acasta

Its fine to open the fermenter, just be quick about it and try to do it in a clean environment.
Hop pellets will settle down after time, flowers will float, I don't bag them, but some will.


----------



## eclessia

Cool, thanks!

2 days till dry hopping.

Mat


----------



## eclessia

Another quick questions - I'm about to add my hops but it still seems to be fermenting pretty actively (4 days in) should I give it another 24hours or should I chuck them in anyway?


----------



## peas_and_corn

I personally wait until fermentation is finished.


----------



## ivars

Sorry if I'm being thick but the links to articles here seem to be broken. Or am I missing something - it happens with old age! :unsure:


----------



## NewtownClown

ivars said:


> Sorry if I'm being thick but the links to articles here seem to be broken. Or am I missing something - it happens with old age! :unsure:


It's you. You ARE missing something.
Specifically, the highlighted text above the topic heading that states:

*RecipeDB, articles and links are offline temporarily* but will return, read more in my blogs.


----------



## Byran

I just recently kegged a lovely Bohemian Pilsner, All Weyermann Pils malt, Saaz hopped to 12 IBU and used WLP800 for a clean flavour. Done a decoction, multi step, bells and whistles mash so its nice and malty.
Would anyone recommend dry hopping my new pilsner? Ive had hoppy ones before but should I hop the shit out of my pure pure pilsner? My first ever perfect to style,clean, gorgeous, crisp, fragrant, smooth, lovely pilsner? HmmmmMMM?


----------



## lukiferj

Byran said:


> Ive had hoppy ones before but should I hop the shit out of my pure pure pilsner?


No.


----------



## iralosavic

12 IBU perfect to style? Is that a boo-boo? :/ I think saaz at various late boil steps (20, 10, 5 mins and flameout) will create sufficient taste and aroma. I have one in the fermenter at the moment and it's very floral and honey-like and it was just 60-20-0 additions.


----------



## Byran

By style i mean, hops malt and mash. The bitterness is just the way i want it. I forgot to mention it was no chilled so the IBU is prob a bit higher.

Edit: I agree the saaz late addition gave this beer a very floral aroma as it was. But Im gonna make another one the same recipe but late hop it more and dry hop it with Saaz. Just because.


----------



## barabool

Sounds like, to be really comprehensive, this topic can be broken into a couple of different sections that could produce different results:

Dry Hopping before end of fermentation into Primary
Dry Hopping after fermentation into Primary
Dry Hopping after fermentation into Secondary
Dry Hopping after fermentation into Secondary using hop bag or tea bag method(wet)
After this then there is the usual discussions of weight, time length and types but depending on the 4 methods, it could produce a lot of different flavours.

??


----------

